# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Trump's Senior Advisor Targets Amash

## EBounding



----------


## phill4paul

> Trump has been a nationalist going back to the 1980s. He took out full page ads condemning vast trade deficits.


  Trumps been a corporatist. It just so happens he operates out of America. He's not the patriot you are looking for.

  But, back to the point.

   Unless Jared or Priebus have access to his twitter account, then he is simply a dip$#@!. As in he is a dip$#@! regarding liberty, freedom and the Constitution. Congratulations on helping a dip$#@! win.

----------


## AuH20

> Trumps been a corporatist. It just so happens he operates out of America. He's not the patriot you are looking for.
> 
>   But, back to the point.
> 
>    Unless Jared or Priebus have access to his twitter account, then he is simply a dip$#@!.* As in he is a dip$#@! regarding liberty, freedom and the Constitution. Congratulations on helping a dip$#@! win.*


It was a binary choice, my friend. I'd do it again today. Plus, the ancillary benefits have been plentiful. The term 'Deep State' is no longer a myth.

----------


## klamath

> It was a* binary* choice, my friend. I'd do it again today. Plus, the ancillary benefits have been plentiful. The term 'Deep State' is no longer a myth.


Nope Not when you started promoting trump it wasn't a binary choice. Trump is YOUR MAN.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Unless Jared or Priebus have access to his twitter account, then he is simply a dip$#@!.


I propose that he qualifies for simple dip$#@! status even if Jared or Priebus has access to his twitter account - indeed, _especially_ so ...

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Trump has been a nationalist going back to the 1980s.


What does that have to do with anything? The problem is that you think that's a compliment.

Good grief! Do you think the 80's Trump wouldn't have tried to oust Amash?

----------


## RonZeplin

> Amash didn't begin this by attacking Trump.


This is from before the election.  Amash is not shy in expressing his opinions.  Primary Trump!

----------


## jmdrake

> What are you talking about?  Of course I'm not surprised by it. Why would I be? 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor am I surprised by your attempt to further deflect attention away from the point of my previous post; namely, that you guys are so far gone that you've actually tried to provide cover for Trump's and his flunkies' blatant bull$#@!, such as this attempt to torpedo Amash - _by bizarrely blaming Amash for a primary loss that has never even happened_ ... (I mean, really? I don't care if you're pro-Trump or anti-Trump - WTF kind of sense is that supposed to make???)


LOL. ^This.  There's been a lot of shark jumping on this forum lately.

----------


## jmdrake

> This is from before the election.  Amash is not shy in expressing his opinions.  Primary Trump!


Okay.  Point well taken.  But Trump et al have gone after the entire freedom caucus, not just Justin Amash.  And it seems that Justin was clairvoyant.

----------


## EBounding

> And you're surprised by this? The Kushner/GOPe wing is calling the shots.


It's so weird that Trump has so many horrible people around him...

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Trump will be able to attack all liberty candidates and the trumpalusas will simply pass it off as those candidates not being able to hold onto their seats... As if we didn't learn something about the power of the machine to defeat popular candidates in 2008, 2012, 2016 (anyone see the trend here??)

----------


## Wooden Indian

> Trump will be able to attack all liberty candidates and the trumpalusas will simply pass it off as those candidates not being able to hold onto their seats... As if we didn't learn something about the power of the machine to defeat popular candidates in 2008, 2012, 2016 (anyone see the trend here??)



That herd mentality, brother. People defy all logic to be part of their group and fit in on the "winning" side.

----------


## CPUd



----------

